# Video - Empire Mica - Cape San Blas FL



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a video I shot a few years back....just re-edited it and moved it from vimeo to youtube.....better than ever!
If you have or have not seen it....its still some great footage.
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, great video. Thanks! There's a ton of life!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Excellent video. Makes me want to start diving again.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

That was FANTASTIC! Really enjoyed the video dive... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome video, I need to show that to the dive bubbas here in Guam so they can see what fish look like!!! What was that filmed with as far as camera goes??


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Biller48 said:


> Awesome video, I need to show that to the dive bubbas here in Guam so they can see what fish look like!!! What was that filmed with as far as camera goes??


Thanks!.....I was using a canon hv30 in an ikelite housing.......heavily modified by me!:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That was amazing video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Great footage!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Scott, watching that video makes me feel like I was there diving with you...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Great video Scott, watching that video makes me feel like I was there diving with you...


 OH boy!....ok - so Clint ( no woryz ) WAS the diver in the video. I'll have to re-edit it with a suitable caption....:whistling:

Hope we get to dive that one again some day!
I'm pretty sure I would have never made it there even once....if it weren't for you and your dad.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Now thats what a reef should look like.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Absolutely, first class video all the way. I've seen some of your other work and it is always exemplary. 

Good looking wreck. I was kind of surprised that there wasn't more 'build-up' on a 70 year old wreck. Was the prop salvaged or is it buried in the sand? 

Some of the oldest wrecks I've seen, the boiler is one of the last thing to deteriorate. The winch and bollards are still fairly intact. 

Again, great work and thanks for sharing your equipment list. I'm sort of like the guy who said it makes him want to start diving again.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nicely done Sir. Breath taking video. :thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> Absolutely, first class video all the way. I've seen some of your other work and it is always exemplary.
> 
> Good looking wreck. I was kind of surprised that there wasn't more 'build-up' on a 70 year old wreck. Was the prop salvaged or is it buried in the sand?
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I think our storms keep most of our older wrecks cleaned of buildup. They can actually sandblast them.
One of the props sits in front of capt. Anderson's restaurant in Panama City beach.
Another prop was sitting on top of the wreck last time I saw it....don't know how or why.
Very cool and historic wreck...here is a link to some good info on the history of this boat: 
http://homepage.eircom.net/~gordonsteele/story.html


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Thanks.
> I think our storms keep most of our older wrecks cleaned of buildup. They can actually sandblast them.
> One of the props sits in front of capt. Anderson's restaurant in Panama City beach.
> Another prop was sitting on top of the wreck last time I saw it....don't know how or why.
> ...


Always wondered where that prop came from. You learn something new everyday. And as always, I enjoyed the video. Hope to get a a chance to fish it one day.


----------



## JoinRUSS (Mar 9, 2014)

Great Video!


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

Makes me want to start diving again.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

Great video!! What time of year was it made? And boy the Snapper are thick!! I think im going to have to make a run out that way. Sometime between june 1 and 11th.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> Great video!! What time of year was it made? And boy the Snapper are thick!! I think im going to have to make a run out that way. Sometime between june 1 and 11th.


Thanks, it's been a while since I filmed that....but I believe it was mid summer.
All the fish were thick....but it's an out of he way wreck. Doesn't get much fishing pressure, and even less diving pressure.
It's a great wreck to visit if you can get out that way!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

loved it, thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*You should have seen it in about 1970!*

From what I could see in your video, there aren't nearly as many big fish on the Mica as there were back then. I shot 5 20# plus Snapper on my first dive there.

The most impressive thing I remember is the number of huge Cobia and 70-80# Amberjacks. Lots of big Gags too but they were already wary of divers.

It wasn't easy to find with LORAN A.

In 1970, the Bow was much more impressve than it is in your video.

Great to see it again. Thanks for the video.


----------

